# Drops



## carlos58 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello everyone
some recent shot of drops
for other shots of drops : Drops Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com












a pair of shots with a mini Christmas tree 






and a red drop


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Jan 8, 2013)

Bloody incredible. Amazing colours. Well done.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 8, 2013)

A very nice set indeed.  Good job with them.


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## greybeard (Jan 16, 2013)

Big fan of #2........like the whole universe on one drop of water.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 16, 2013)

What they said.  ^^


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 16, 2013)

thank you very much


----------

